# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar panel system in Perth

## Pepscobra

Hi All, 
We're looking to have a 3kW solar panel system installed soon. 
Plenty of companies here in Perth selling solar panel systems.
Just looking for some recommendations for recent good experiences or who to keep away from please. 
Cheers,
Joe.

----------


## David.Elliott

I've had a couple of conversations in the last year or two with Solar panel supply/installers.
They were honest and both said to me if you're not home through the week, ie: at work don't bother.
Since the buy price of the power generated has been slashed, there is no point. My friend got in early in the rush, and spent 20k on his system, which was about the rate at the time. He averages a rebate every quarter of ~$200.00.
He's also at home (retired) every day so is using the power he generates when it's being generated...
Another mate had a business doing these. What he developed/sourced is a bit clever. Essentially a meter that goes on the switchboard that measures when (and how much) you use your power. From there the calculations can be done to see if the system is worthwhile.
Suffice to say he's now back to doing electrics and TV aerials etc...

----------


## Pepscobra

I have a young family; two small children and another on the way.
So family is home most of the day and lots of loads of washing.

----------


## David.Elliott

Then it may well prove worthwhile..

----------


## NRB

Even with the feed in rate low it can still be worth doing.
1/ What is your average account cost each quarter
2/ You need to find what your daily usage is
3/ The system needs to be big enough to produce more than your daily use
4/ have your water heater(if it is electric) only turn on during the day so that is powered by the solar system
5/ If possible do your clothes washing during the day and other power consuming activities 
Lots of people when considering the economics only look at the feed in rate for a ROI and don't count in the money saved by not having a bill to pay.
Lots of sunshine in Perth over the year
If you paid $6000 for a reasonable sized system and your 1/4 ly account was $350 that's $1400 a year you could get a pay back in 4.28 years
Based on those rough numbers you would only look for a small credit.
I have no connection to any solar company and my option's are based on my own experience.
We installed a 4.9 kWh system which cost us close to $11,000 that came on line early 2012,we became totally in credit at May 2015
My son put a system on just this month about the same size and paid $5300,so all has become a lot, lot cheaper.
In the near future storage systems I, believe will be of a price that could see lots of people going off the grid.
So go for the largest you can.

----------


## ringtail

x 2 NRB. So many people only look at the FIT and don't realise that if you once had $400 a quarter as a bill and post solar you have no bill or a small bill then that saving is the ROI. Make no bones about it, power is not going to get any cheaper and the sneaky bastards keep putting up the supply to property charges. Go solar, go big, go storage. Do what you can ( washing etc...) during the day, charge a battery bank during the day and run the lights, fridge and entertainment system off battery storage at night from an inverter. Easy and cheapish with not a lot of battery storage required to achieve big results. Of course, those able bodied (not the elderly) that are so soft that they crank the AC whenever it gets over 25 are in trouble. As are those that live in houses that are designed for AC, which 99% are these days.

----------


## David.Elliott

*As are those that live in houses that are designed for AC, which 99% are these days.* 
Have not seen a new project home built here in WA for the longest time that even have the smallest eaves, let alone proper ones.
The walls of these places are pretty much in the sun at least half the day. Those that are far enough from the fences not to be shaded by them at least.
Not sure why they put windows in the walls. ~300mm from the window is a fence. Not much breeze/air coming through there then...
Plus no eaves over windows, madness...

----------


## BRADFORD

> *As are those that live in houses that are designed for AC, which 99% are these days.* 
> Have not seen a new project home built here in WA for the longest time that even have the smallest eaves, let alone proper ones.
> The walls of these places are pretty much in the sun at least half the day. Those that are far enough from the fences not to be shaded by them at least.
> Not sure why they put windows in the walls. ~300mm from the window is a fence. Not much breeze/air coming through there then...
> Plus no eaves over windows, madness...

  Couldn't agree more.
We have a large old homestead, about 110 years old, with a verandah all the way round and we have put masses of insulation in the ceilings.
It is incredible how many people who come into our house on a 40 deg. day and say "you have got your air con a bit cold", and they find it hard to believe that we don't have air con, or fans or any other artificial cooling.
We are lucky enough to live in a semi desert climate where summer nights are cool, sometimes even cold, so we we open the house during the night and it cools down, then we close it up during the day and it stays cool, typically about 15deg cooler than the outside temperature.
I can't understand why many modern houses are designed in a way that does not suit the Australian climate. 
With regard to solar, as said before, go for the biggest system you can get, and try and use as much of it yourself as possible. There are many things you can run during the day even if you are not at home, washing machines, dish washers, swimming pool pumps, hot water systems and more.
Another way to look at it is as an investment, the return on my investment is 13.4% per annum, the return being the amount I didn't spend on electricity. 
For recommendations on Solar installers, it is probably best to talk to people in your area who have solar and find out their experiences.

----------


## ringtail

Yep and if one tries to build a real house, with massive eaves, cross ventilation, walls that slide out of the way, louvres and all the other good stuff one has to basically fill the entire roof cavity with insulation and have 400 mm thick walls full of rockwool just to achieve some frikken rubbish R rating. These tools that make the rules these days need to be flogged. The entire system is geared towards living in an esky. It's like they have just given up on good design principles and accepted that AC is the " new good design" and everyone must use it. Of course, most people are just so bloody soft these days too which drives this AC madness. this constant need or desire to isolate ones self from the environment needs to stop. I wonder how much input the AC industry has in the writing of the building codes. Wouldn't be the first time an industry group lobbies changes for their own interest. Rant over

----------


## Barboots

Good rant. I agree!

----------


## NRB

But what do you think about the solar question ringtail?

----------


## Pepscobra

Are there still government incentives for getting a solar PV system installed?

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Guys in QLD are installing solar systems basically for the RECs 5kw, quality panels, SMA inverter $5k installed.

----------


## jbrenovations

i've been doing some research (and yes i am from america, but the principle is still the same), and found this page about owning vs. leasing..  from what i have been reading installing to own is really the way to go, however i am still looking for feedback from others with more experience dealing with solar panels. either way, that page has some interesting information / food for thought about the benefits of owning vs. leasing.... something to definitely consider

----------


## woodbe

Never heard of leasing solar panels in Australia. Maybe businesses might do it to write off the costs against profits. 
If you don't have the cash, be better to draw down on your housing loan than go with a lease.

----------


## phild01

> Never heard of leasing solar panels in Australia. Maybe businesses might do it to write off the costs against profits. 
> If you don't have the cash, be better to draw down on your housing loan than go with a lease.

  Isn't it similar here (in a smoke and mirrors sort of way) where a company installing can take the credits if you only part pay for the install?

----------

